# Allah rahmet eylesin



## FlyingBird

What does this sentence mean?

İ heard people telling it when someone die, but not sure what does it mean.

Allah=God
rahmet=?
eylemek=?

teşekkür ederim


----------



## shafaq

FlyingBird said:


> What does this sentence mean?
> 
> İ heard people telling it when someone die, but not sure what does it mean.
> 
> Allah=God
> rahmet=? *mercifulness, gentleness; mercy *
> eylemek=? *to make, to do*
> 
> teşekkür ederim


Allah rahmet eylesin=Rest In Peace


----------



## FlyingBird

shafaq said:


> Allah rahmet eylesin=Rest In Peace


Yes i know it mean something like that in english, but i need literall translation please.


----------



## shafaq

May Allah be merciful on the dead.


----------



## FlyingBird

shafaq said:


> May Allah be merciful on the dead.


Thank you. Can you just tell me what 'eylemek' mean?


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> Thank you. Can you just tell me what 'eylemek' mean?



"Eylemek" is indeed used in azeri coming to Turkish in this expression. Eylemek means "etmek" in azeri. 

So: ...eylesin = etsin


----------



## Sheikh_14

Are eylemek, etmek and etsin of nearly the same breed?
How do the three vary, if it all from what I have gathered eylemek is an Azeri loan word meaning the same as etsin? Do etmek and etsin hold any differences or does one have a more sacred flavour, with the one being used with the divine whilst the other on sundries.


----------



## Black4blue

Sheikh_14 said:


> Are eylemek, etmek and etsin of nearly the same breed?
> How do the three vary, if it all from what I have gathered eylemek is an Azeri loan word meaning the same as etsin? Do etmek and etsin hold any differences or does one have a more sacred flavour, with the one being used with the divine whilst the other on sundries.



_Etmek_ and _etsin_ are the same thing. _Etsin_ is 3rd singular person imperative of _etmek_.

And yes you're right, _eylemek_ is used in divine and some poetry more than daily things.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Black4blue said:


> And yes you're right, _eylemek_ is used in divine and some poetry more than daily things.



Right and is it a loan word?


----------



## Rallino

Sheikh_14 said:


> Right and is it a loan word?


_Eylemek_ is Turkic, as are all verbs in Turkish. There are no loan verbs.


----------



## Sheikh_14

I meant from Azeri which is a part Turkic language as stated above. However, perhaps not.


----------



## Gemmenita

Sheikh_14 said:


> Right and is it a loan word?





Sheikh_14 said:


> I meant from Azeri which is a part Turkic language as stated above. However, perhaps not.



Hello Sheikh,
It depends on... on what you mean by loanword and what idea you have about it:
if you mean, as a word come into daily use of Turkish language (like many French, Arabic, Persian words: pantalon, bazı, diğer), No , it is not so. Because Turkish
language has its own verb 'etmek'. 
But if you mean as a word known and used by Turkish colloquial language (only*) in the sentence above, yes, it is.






*1.As far as I know! Otherwise, the related word used by Turkish, in other cases, is always 'etmek'.
2. and also maybe in the words 'eylem', 'eylemci' which are not far from the meaning of ' doing activity, hareket'


----------



## Sheikh_14

Based on the fact that eylemek is used for the divine and in poetry I would think its inclusion was literary rather than colloquial. However, it may have also attained a place in colloquial language by iteration.


----------



## Bahadur

"Eyle" is from old Turkic "edle". I very much doubt that its presence in Turkish is via Azerbaijani (rather, I'm sure that it's not). In some Turkic languages it's still used, while in others it has become archaic or died out.

PS: I shall add that "eyle" was commonly used in old Anatolian Turkish.


----------

